# Nuvem Arcus em Carcavelos - 18 Julho 2006



## Vince (5 Jun 2007 às 22:37)

A propósito deste tópico em que andei à procura das imagens duma tromba marinha que uma vez ocorreu ao largo de Carcavelos, não encontrei essas imagens mas encontrei um vídeo no YouTube com um nuvem interessante, um arcus do tipo "roll cloud", muito bonito.

O vídeo é este:

E fiz uma montagem panorâmica (manhosa) com o vídeo de modo a obter uma imagem .






(c) HekO17


Depois fui ver o que é que o pessoal falava nesse dia no tópico do seguimento, e nesse dia havia trovoadas, na tarde deste video caiu granizo com alguma dimensão na Amadora e Alfragide, norte e Alentejo. O Estofex tinha colocado o alerta 1 para partes de Portugal.

A imagem Meteosat das 18:00 UTC desse final de tarde era interessante...








E as fotos que um membro tirou de outro local, da Caparica, que estão neste tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/gust-front-na-costa-de-caparica-18-julho-06-a-234.html


----------



## mocha (6 Jun 2007 às 10:03)

*Re: Arcus em Carcavelos - 18/07/2006*

Vince mas k grande pesquisa, e com resultado magnifico  , isso foi quando??


----------



## mocha (6 Jun 2007 às 10:04)

*Re: Arcus em Carcavelos - 18/07/2006*

k pergunta, mas nao ando a ler bem os topicos      
efeitos do calor, as minhas desculpas


----------



## Rog (6 Jun 2007 às 23:29)

*Re: Arcus em Carcavelos - 18/07/2006*

A montagem pode ser "manhosa" mas está bem conseguida! Nuvem interessante!


----------



## Fernando_ (7 Jun 2007 às 17:38)

*Re: Arcus em Carcavelos - 18/07/2006*

Belo arcus !!  

Gostaría de ver algo assim este verao na praia


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Ago 2010 às 16:53)

A propósito do vídeo de Helsínquia que puseram hoje, espectacular também este de Carcavelos, eu lembro-me bem de ver uma reportagem disso, e as pessoas dizerem que parecia o fim do mundo aquando entrevistadas. Lembro-me de pelo menos o vento ter chegado até aqui, vindo de sul, e que era bastante sustentado e ainda ouvi também um ou dois trovões.


----------

